# some mods to the stick!!



## baitfish13 (May 14, 2008)

Did some remodeling to my surf rod,the butt section was to long for my short arm's and the eva grip was to fat to hold onto comfrtably!!!
So i ditched the eva went to tuna cord wrap,and put a wrap-on style reel seat on it about six inches down!!!!!

Here it is before.....
<a href="http://s292.photobucket.com/albums/mm35/baitfish13/?action=view&current=IMG_0329.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm35/baitfish13/IMG_0329.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

And after........
<a href="http://s292.photobucket.com/albums/mm35/baitfish13/rod%20mods/?action=view&current=surfrod.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm35/baitfish13/rod%20mods/surfrod.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s292.photobucket.com/albums/mm35/baitfish13/rod%20mods/?action=view&current=surfrod1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm35/baitfish13/rod%20mods/surfrod1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s292.photobucket.com/albums/mm35/baitfish13/rod%20mods/?action=view&current=surfrod2.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm35/baitfish13/rod%20mods/surfrod2.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s292.photobucket.com/albums/mm35/baitfish13/rod%20mods/?action=view&current=surfrod3.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm35/baitfish13/rod%20mods/surfrod3.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

The rod is alot more comfortable to hold,BUT it loads alot diffrent......
First cast w/ 6nbait gave me a serious line cut,but over all i like the mods!!!!!!!

tight lines!!!!!!
baitfish13


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

That's different. Looks good.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Have you thought about getting a Breakaway cannon? Might help you out with getting the rod loaded better and keep you from cutting your finger.


----------



## baitfish13 (May 14, 2008)

basstardo said:


> Have you thought about getting a Breakaway cannon? Might help you out with getting the rod loaded better and keep you from cutting your finger.


Funny you saY that,i ordered one right after i made this post!!!!!


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

Nice fish  

Oh... the rod looks nice to


----------



## gundalba (Oct 29, 2006)

Good looking, nice job.
Just my 2 cents.
It probably is better to do an additional wrap on the mid section of that plate seat.
I believe that narrow section on the middle of the seat is designed for that use...

Cheers,


----------



## Mark Law (Sep 17, 2006)

Nice Catch! really like The mods to the rod.


----------

